# Hite Rite



## Octane (Mar 16, 2004)

So I was digging through the garage, when I found this. IIRC, this is the precursor to the dropper seat post. 

What's the story behind these? Were they popular? When were they sold? Any value to them?

-B


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

Period correct for 80's bikes. A lot were made and they don't tend to have all that much value unless complete and in good shape. eBay search will give you value. Mostly on period correct bikes, but definitely something that'll work as well as any gravity dropper post.

BikePro.com / Buyer's Guide / Hite Rite Seatpost - Bicycle Parts at discount prices / the Buyer's Guide / Bicycle Parts at their finest! / Professional Bicycle Source / Bike Pro


----------



## tductape (Mar 31, 2008)




----------



## Hurricane Jeff (Jan 1, 2006)

I tried to bring back the Hite Rite in 2000-2001, talked to Joe Breeze, he was all in, but apparently Angell was not.
I designed a clamp that would attach to any frame( the Hite Rite was designed around a brazed on clamp, where if you used a current seat collar, it would rotate) that would not rotate and would either have a handlebar remote or the standard QR. Joe came back that if I wanted to buy some HR's, for my idea, I would have to buy the whole lot, I think at that time he had 5000 of them at $10 ea., so it didn't happen. I went back to the drawing board and designed the first remotely controlled height adjustable seatpost in 2001, which are the current rage right now, although I don't get the credit, Gravity Dropper was the first to market, after seeing my prototype at Sea Otter, I know, as well as Zap from Road Bike Action( Mountain Bike editor at the time) as well as several others will or should acknowledge, but, I'm not bitter, just working on the better mousetrap, as far as height adjustable seatpost's are concerned.

Sorry to rob this post to state my case....


----------



## syklystt (Mar 31, 2010)

Hurricane Jeff said:


> I tried to bring back the Hite Rite in 2000-2001, talked to Joe Breeze, he was all in, but apparently Angell was not.
> I designed a clamp that would attach to any frame( the Hite Rite was designed around a brazed on clamp, where if you used a current seat collar, it would rotate) that would not rotate and would either have a handlebar remote or the standard QR. Joe came back that if I wanted to buy some HR's, for my idea, I would have to buy the whole lot, I think at that time he had 5000 of them at $10 ea., so it didn't happen. I went back to the drawing board and designed the first remotely controlled height adjustable seatpost in 2001, which are the current rage right now, although I don't get the credit, Gravity Dropper was the first to market, after seeing my prototype at Sea Otter, I know, as well as Zap from Road Bike Action( Mountain Bike editor at the time) as well as several others will or should acknowledge, but, I'm not bitter, just working on the better mousetrap, as far as height adjustable seatpost's are concerned.
> 
> Sorry to rob this post to state my case....


cool story though....always like to hear about the inner happenings.


----------



## MERK26 (Aug 31, 2009)

I have one on one of the Kuwaharas. A young guy asked me how well that suspension seat post worked....


----------



## CYCLEJCE (Nov 2, 2010)

Bought one off Craig's list for my 82 stumpy for $5 yesterday.


----------



## jeff (Jan 13, 2004)

Wasn't there a hinged, remote post back in the late 80's early 90's? I recall seeing one fail on the opening climb of The Cow Mountain Classic in Lake County Ca.


----------



## Octane (Mar 16, 2004)

Thanks for the info guys! Greats history here. Too bad the small clamp doesn't fit today's larger seatpost diameters. 

Jeff, I vaguely remember a seatpost that was two parallel posts, and it would pivot backwards and downward in an arc. Don't remember the name though.

-B


----------



## CYCLEJCE (Nov 2, 2010)

Thudbuster?


----------



## jeff (Jan 13, 2004)

Not a suspension post but an actual dropper of sorts. 


CYCLEJCE said:


> Thudbuster?


----------



## shiggy (Dec 19, 1998)

jeff said:


> Wasn't there a hinged, remote post back in the late 80's early 90's? I recall seeing one fail on the opening climb of The Cow Mountain Classic in Lake County Ca.


PowerPost. Mid-'90s.


----------



## shiggy (Dec 19, 1998)

Octane said:


> So I was digging through the garage, when I found this. IIRC, this is the precursor to the dropper seat post.
> 
> What's the story behind these? Were they popular? When were they sold? Any value to them?
> 
> -B


I have 5-6 (including Race-Hite, Extra-Hite versions and original oversize post clamps) in my parts box and two on bikes. Made my own clamp-on frame mounts.

Never spent more than $12 even for new in package.


----------



## KDXdog (Mar 15, 2007)

I bought this HR for my first mountain bike, used it quite a bit, took it off when I started racing, it lived on a shelf for years. Then found it a home a few years back on my old FAT.


----------



## jeff (Jan 13, 2004)

It was definitely spring/summer of 1990. Maybe a proto.


shiggy said:


> PowerPost. Mid-'90s.


----------



## shiggy (Dec 19, 1998)

jeff said:


> It was definitely spring/summer of 1990. Maybe a proto.


Six reviews between '96 and '00
http://www.mtbr.com/cat/controls/seatpost/powerpost/seatpost/prd_352876_141crx.aspx

No pic, though.


----------



## Octane (Mar 16, 2004)

here's a thread with images of PowerPost. That's the old "dropper" post that I was thinking of...

http://forums.mtbr.com/colorado-front-range/ks-i950-adjustable-height-post-713692.html#post8237037


----------



## Hurricane Jeff (Jan 1, 2006)

Your right octane and Jeff, there was a post in the early 90's that pivoted backwards and forwards, can't remember the name of it though. While that post effectively or ineffectively change the position of your saddle, it is nothing like the current height adjustable seatpost's like we have today. I was the person who created the first modern type of adjustable height post, I used a Hite Rite back in the 80's, figured that's the way a height adjustable post should work. Anyway, it really doesn't matter anymore, I'm playing catch up now to develop something better, it's just taking a while to perfect it, it will be one of those"why didn't I think of that" products.


----------



## hollister (Sep 16, 2005)

When did ird make the remote?


----------



## shiggy (Dec 19, 1998)

hollister said:


> When did ird make the remote?


Early '90s. Remember when Thomsberg show up at a local race with one on his bike.
I have one of those, too. The throw is too short to work with current seat collars.


----------

